# Looking for a whipped body butter recipe



## AshleyR (Nov 15, 2008)

Does anyone have a recipe they'd  be willing to share for whipped body butter?

I'm giving some gift baskets to family members for Christmas with different soaps and bath items I've been experimenting with lately. I'd really like to make a body butter to add to them!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 15, 2008)

I do  whipped shea buter that is 3 parts shea & 1 part light oil of your choosing. Pretty basic.


----------



## AshleyR (Nov 15, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I do  whipped shea buter that is 3 parts shea & 1 part light oil of your choosing. Pretty basic.



Basic is good! Thanks!!


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 18, 2008)

I do 1 part shea butter & 1 part shea oil, then add a bit of Tapioca Pure to help cut the greasies. I like my whipped shea to stay soft.


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 18, 2008)

I may try this again but I only have mango butter will that work?


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 19, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I may try this again but I only have mango butter will that work?



I haven't tried mango. I thought it might get too hard at room temp. See, shea butter melts at something lik 89 degrees, which is why it works so well as a body butter - it melts when it touches your skin.

I'm thinking the mango would be like cocoa butter & return to being pretty hard at room temp. You'd use more oil to keep it soft, so it might get pretty greasy.

This is all speculation, since I haven't tried it.


----------



## Greenman (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi there I used way to may oils  - it goes on feeling a little oily - but make the skin feel wonderful once it soaks in (which happens quickly)

Shea Butter 54g
Avocado Butter 14g
Aloe Butter 7g
Chamomile Butter 7g
Sweet almond Oil 28g
2 drops Sweetgrass FO
2 Drops Vanilla FO

Melt and keep at 175 for ten minutes then into an icebath and whip like crazy...

is just a little softer than my GF and I like so next timeI will up the Shea butter ammount just a bit.

~Roy


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow thanks for sharing your recipe! Yeah Mandolyn I guess I could add some cornstarch to it? I will try it after  I make more lotions tonight!


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 20, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Wow thanks for sharing your recipe! Yeah Mandolyn I guess I could add some cornstarch to it? I will try it after  I make more lotions tonight!



Yes, you can use cornstarch or Dry Flo or anything like that.


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 20, 2008)

I had a massive migraine last night and couldn't do anything it really sucks had to go straight to bed. Hopefully I will get to try it tonight maybe add some jojoba oil.


----------



## jenmarie82 (Nov 23, 2008)

I made some body butter but it turned hard and was way too greasy. I used shea butter, cocoa butter and FO. What can I do differently to make it a good whipped cream?


----------



## carebear (Nov 23, 2008)

it turned hard because of the cocoa butter.  

if you want something whippy like marshmallow fluff (without the stickiness  ) then you might need an emulsified product - I've not had much luck with getting a stable whippy butter with just oils and butters

remember these don't contain water and aren't meant to be used by scooping it up.  You basically run your fingers over the top of it to pick up just a bit and apply it - if you use much you get a glob of oil.


----------



## jenmarie82 (Nov 23, 2008)

An emulsified product?  So I can't make it creamy and whipped with just the butters?


----------



## carebear (Nov 24, 2008)

you can but it will still be a greasy product and may not stay fluffy/creamy.


----------



## mjcrooksmomof3 (Dec 20, 2008)

*I use 1/3 mango butter, 1/3 shea butter, and 1/3 coconut oil.  I use fragrance oil and colorant to taste.  Love it!*


----------



## rhonda (Dec 29, 2008)

use 1/3 mango butter, 1/3 shea butter, and 1/3 coconut oil. I use fragrance oil and colorant to taste. Love it!


Can you explain this process to me....as far as ingredients goes. I guess my question is do you use 33.3 grams of each butter to come up with 100 % or what? I know it's probably a stupid question but I just had to ask.


----------



## heartsong (Dec 29, 2008)

*x*

if you have a recipe that is 33% per part, (1/3) how much do you want to make?

let's say i want to make 12 oz.   multipy 12 oz by 33.3% = 3.996 and round up to 4 oz.

or take 12 oz and divide by 3 = 4 oz.

there is no such thing as a dumb question!


----------



## rhonda (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you so much....I have never made anything but MP soap but was browsing the rest of the forum and came upon this post and it sparked my interest. Thanks again for your reply!


----------

